# Ended up hospitalized



## SkyWarrior (Jul 26, 2013)

For those who know me on this list, it's a long story but I spent 4 days in the hospital after a horse bolted and threw me down a 30 foot cliff. My DH found me hugging deadfall and the horse was about 20 feet away from me.   I ended up with a broken neck vertebra, a serious concussion, a displaced elbow and shoulder, and lack of memory of the incident.  To make matters worse, I have no health insurance (in between the thing, FWIW).  Anyway, I dodged the bullet when it came to injuring the spinal cord.  The vertebra is stable and I should be okay on that.  The horse got injured but she'll heal.  I have had a vet take care of her.

I am thankful that I have neighbors/friends who are first responders.  They rescued me even before the emergency folks got there.  (They're flight for life and fire/rescue)  I think I would've been worse off had it not been for them.

I am not begging for sympathy or whatever.  Just wanted you folks to know what happened.  A few folks on the horse list of the list were right on.  I should not have trusted this horse.  I am looking for a boring trail gelding once I am healed up enough.  Still raising goats and by golly my DH has milked the girls.  

Hugs to all my friends here.  I'm not in great shape, but I'm alive and will heal.


----------



## promiseacres (Jul 26, 2013)

OH MY!!!!! I am so sorry to hear this! Glad both of are "ok"  can't imagine a fall that bad.


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 26, 2013)

Praying for you speeder recovery!!!


----------



## elevan (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 26, 2013)

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 26, 2013)

I am so glad you are going to be ok. Amazing DH found you too! 

Hugs to you sky!!!


----------



## goodhors (Jul 26, 2013)

YIKES!!  Sure didn't want to hear THAT kind of news!

Is your neck vertebrae stable with a collar or do you get the halo jacket?
Been there, can give tips if needed.  Husband has minimal scarring, recovered
well, but there are tricks to make things "better" if you get stuck in one.

Guess you could let the goats dry up, reduce farmish jobs he has to cover
while you are recovering.  Do what the medical folks tell you, best way 
to heal and have all things working well.

So sorry to hear about your accident.  Glad you had GREAT responders, they 
are the WHOLE difference in having all parts working or not, as they pack you 
up for the hospital trip.  If you do get the halo, hold the rail while they put it 
on so you don't injure someone gripping a hand or arm.  He almost broke 
the Nurse's hand she was comforting him with, which she should NOT have 
put in his!  I had to pull her loose of his grip and it was NOT easy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 26, 2013)

WOW! So glad you are ok. I will keep you in my prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jul 26, 2013)

I lucked out.  They removed the collar on the 24th.  I'm stable and okay on that end.  No special equipment.  The damage is to c7.  Recently they said I could remove the splint on my right hand.

My DH learned to milk the goats and he likes doing it, so I think he's glad to have fresh milk.

Oddly enough, my friends out here have volunteered to help us.  I had no idea I made that kind of impression on anyone.    I'm not knocking it; I'm just stunned. Still, I hate imposing on folks.

I know you didn't want to hear that kind of news.  Trust me.  I was the last person who wanted what happened to have happened.  Of course, rescue claims it's my fault since I had this horse for nearly 2 years.  But this is the second time she bolted like this.  The first time, I chalked it up to inexperience.  This time, who knows now?  

Thank you for your concern.



			
				goodhors said:
			
		

> YIKES!!  Sure didn't want to hear THAT kind of news!
> 
> Is your neck vertebrae stable with a collar or do you get the halo jacket?
> Been there, can give tips if needed.  Husband has minimal scarring, recovered
> ...


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jul 26, 2013)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> WOW! So glad you are ok. I will keep you in my prayers for a full recovery.


Thanks!


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Boy. You are lucky.
As for why the horse did what she did. Hmm. Horses can be funny that way. But I agree with you. I would change mounts. 
I have a nice ten year old mare I'm riding now. She is still green despite her age. LOL  But we are working on it.
Thats great that your DH and the friends are pitching in for you.
Get well soon and get back in the saddle.
L


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah, I don't feel lucky even though I know I am.

Go figure.

The trail is a common one we've taken.  Rock has experienced it before.  I think she doesn't respect me  even though I've been consistent.  (She has tried being pushy with me despite my refusals to allow her to disrespect).  I've never let her win arguments except on the 15th, when I was too injured.  One thing that saved my life -- and those who want to know, pay attention NOW-- is that I was wearing a helmet.  Yes, I have a concussion with a helmet, but I would've been dead without one.

Moral of the story: wear a helmet!




			
				alsea1 said:
			
		

> Boy. You are lucky.
> As for why the horse did what she did. Hmm. Horses can be funny that way. But I agree with you. I would change mounts.
> I have a nice ten year old mare I'm riding now. She is still green despite her age. LOL  But we are working on it.
> Thats great that your DH and the friends are pitching in for you.
> ...


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes, I agree. I always wear my helmet. 
I hope you find yourself that horse that makes riding an enjoyment again rather than a tug o war of wills


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 26, 2013)

Hope you are feeling better......


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 27, 2013)

Holy smokes, I am so sorry and very glad that you are recovering.    That is so scary.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 27, 2013)

I would re-home that horse. She sounds unsafe. Glad you came out OK.


----------



## Fluffygal (Jul 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your accident but glad that you are recovering.

Hope you continue on your road to recovery and bounce back soon.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jul 27, 2013)

Wow what a ride! Glad you are on the mend.  Sounded scary.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jul 27, 2013)

bcnewe2 said:
			
		

> Wow what a ride! Glad you are on the mend.  Sounded scary.


I suspect it was, but given I can't remember it, it's probably for the best.  Today I went to the Farmer's Market and got food.  My DH went with me to help bring the food home.  I did okay walking but toward the end, I was bone-weary.  Still, it was good to do something that was somewhat normal.

My DH has been complaining about my stubbornness and insistence to do things on my own.  He admit though he'd rather hold me back than push me though.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jul 28, 2013)

Poor you. I would hate the idea of having to lay around.  I wouldn't mind a forced vacation but not one that made me lay around.  
I'm glad your DH is helping to keep you down but sure hope you will be up and around soon.

I spent one weekend sitting on the couch trying to get my foot to heal (I have a naroma) and by the end of Sunday I was ready to kill anyone who came into the living room.

Hope you have some good books!

Speedy recovery!


----------



## Bossroo (Jul 28, 2013)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> I would re-home that horse. She sounds unsafe. Glad you came out OK.


Sky, so sorry to hear about your accident, and hope for a full quick recovery.  I do NOT think that rehoming a horse like this unsafe horse is  a very smart move. Just not worth it.  Not even worth it to keep it around ...   I would put it down !   Why subject someone else to possible injury ?  (This from me, who has bred horses for a living for over 37 years.)


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow, glad you are on the mend. Had a horse accident myself many years ago. Took my daughter on one of those paid trail ride things. She was small enough they sat her on my lap. Horse took off WAY too fast and we both came out of the saddle. I broke my arm very badly, but she wasn't hurt. My DH had to help me dress and bathe and everything while my arm was out of commission. You always break the one you use the most. 

I personally will never ride again, I just can't get past the fear. Plus, with all of the hardware in my arm and shoulder the daily pain tells me to keep my feet on the ground.

Best wishes for a speed recovery.


----------



## goodhors (Jul 28, 2013)

> Quote=Squirrelgirl88
> 
> Had a horse accident myself many years ago.  Plus, with all of the hardware in my arm and shoulder the daily pain tells me to keep my feet on the ground.
> 
> Quote


If you can, you should go visit an Orthopedic Dr, for a checkup.  They can see if they could fix or improve what you have in your arm and shoulder with the use of new methods and hardware.  My mom broke her ankle years ago, had it screwed together then and healed.  Well the ankle got sorer and sorer the last couple years, and an exam showed screws were loose, working out THRU the skin.  She got it "fixed up" and the ankle is not giving her any pain now.  

There have been so many advances in bone repair, joint fixing, that it is quite possible you could get fixed again and remove a lot of pain with improved repairs.  

Just an idea, because I don't think you should have to endure constant pain.  Lots of folks never think to go back after bone repair, see if new methods could help
them improve quality of living.  Waiting often means the body parts damage/deteriorate beyond being repairable, like the folks who wait on Rotor cuff surgeries.

An exam and some x-rays will often tell you if things could be improved, or if something is going wrong with time and wear, needs fixing like my mom's ankle.

Glad to hear Skye Warrior is doing SO WELL.  No collar, up and getting around, is GREAT news.  You can decide about the horse later, just work on getting better now.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jul 28, 2013)

Rocket may be fine under the right conditions and a different rider, so I'm not willing to put her down.  However, anyone who buys her from me will have a full disclosure.  I won't sell to anyone who wants to make her into a trail horse or a kid's horse.  She needs an experienced rider.  And she will probably shine in a controlled arena/competition setting.  I suspect she is green even at her age.  

I spent time with her today and found I was not angry.  She needs a different situation.

Oh, and those who feel the want/need to converse with me outside of BYH, I'm on Facebook at Maggie Bonham.  I'm the one with the red hair and a sparrowhawk on my shoulder.  It should show I'm from Montana or Missoula, MT.  (That's close enough to me).

Anyhow, I am doing better.    Today, I was tired from going to the farmer's market yesterday, but I did have a good time and got lots of good food.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jul 29, 2013)

What an experience!  Praying for a full and timely recovery for you.


----------

